# opinions please



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going back and forth on adding another registered nigi of different blood and found this breeder, they are very close to me so no traveling involved.
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeytifl/

I was looking into a doeling from Miss Priss

Looking at bloodlines, theres no relation to my buck, with either the buck or doe.

What do you think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Miss Priss is a really nice looking Doe...  .......It is so neat that the breeder is close to you.....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think that is a nice idea. . . nice bloodlines they have there. I don't know a couple of the herd names but there was some Rosasharn in their buck's pedigree and Caesar's Villa back in Miss Priss's pedigree, so I'd go for it!  Looks like they take good care of their goaties too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

On the buck's side there are some nice bloodlines with Promiseland, Goodwood and GayMor 

I think if the price is right - why not? :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The kids are due the end of July so I have requested to be notified when she kids......and was told that she gives quads.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice 

Ashely told me Sweet Pea looks like quads again :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how exciting... :leap: ..how did you find the breeder so close to you?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know that I think that she is a cute little doe. She has a nice pedigree and what not. As we talked about on the phone - I would see if the doelings are going to be in your price range and see if they have any daughter udder pics from the buck....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I found them on the NDGA breeder list...new to the goat thing as they weren't there a few months ago.

I sent an email asking about any previous does sire by "Billy" and if any had freshened that she knew of....and of course the price, just so I know how much overtime I'll need to get her. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would find out if the kids can be registered AGS or ADGA - much more marketable then just NDGA at least around me


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are AGS....but the breeder is also a member of NDGA.

The buck does have does...not freshened yet but I am expecting pics sometime today!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That's wonderful Liz!! :leap: I REALLY like her build! And even though I don't know alot about pedigrees yet, she had about 4-5 lines that I reckonized (so with my limited knowledge... that has GOT to mean something... lol :ROFL: ) I say go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I found them on the NDGA breeder list...new to the goat thing as they weren't there a few months ago.


 It must be a blessing... that you found a breeder so close .....Miss Priss is a really beautiful doe.....I pray.... that you get a gorgeous doeling out of her... :hug: ray:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> she had about 4-5 lines that I reckonized (so with my limited knowledge... that has GOT to mean something... lol :ROFL:


That is how I feel a lot of times too... If even *I* know them then is must be good. LOL

She is a beautiful girl, if the price is right get her. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was sent pics of yearling does out of the buck as well as Miss Priss and the other doe on the page......O Boy do I hope Prissy gives more like that! Very long in body and elegant neck in proportion as well :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She Sounds like a excellent producer...........  :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOO.... I can't wait to see what you get from her!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't either Brandi! Now...do I break the news to hubby now or wait til I get to bring her home?

I figure that since this doe will kid in July, a likely doe kid will be ready to bring home mid September early October......which means that I have a while to wait.....hmmmmmmm DH B'day is Nov.4th...I could say she's his present...it just might work! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hmmmmmmm DH B'day is Nov.4th...I could say she's his present...it just might work! :ROFL:


 :ROFL: good thinking Liz..... :dance: :hi5:


----------

